# Handle Material Sale



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm doing some cleaning today, thought I'd sell some of the handle material that I've had sitting around for awhile.

Prices *do not include* shipping. Will ship via USPS Priority Mail only. Please don't ask for shipping quotes. :razz:


If interested please PM me with your Paypal email address with your zip code or country. I'll pack up your order, weigh it, and send you an invoice. 

Thanks,
Dave





*$28* - Ironwood 2nd - This is a really dark (almost black) block of Ironwood that has a know right smack in the middle of it. I always pictured this being used for a wa handle with the know showing on both sides.

*$35* - Ironwood - This block is thin at 25mm (under 1") but has some great grain swirl that runs equally well throughout. The block has been sanded so it's dull and uncolored at the moment.

*$45* - Ironwood Burl - Great metallic flash in this block. One side looks magnificent while the other is not so much. Probably best used for a wa handle.

*$15* - Redwood (Natural) - This is some very unique redwood, I've never seen anything like it. There is a small check on one side that I'm sure will seal up and disappear with CA glue. This block is not stabilized.




















*$35* - Green Dyed Maple Burl - This one is VERY green. If you like green you'll love this block of maple burl. There's a slight surface crack on one side that's been filled in when it was stabilized. 

*$35* - 2nd Growth Redwood - This is a pretty nice chunk of redwood. Looks better in person than in the pictures.

*$25* - Purple Dyed Figured Maple - You like purple stripes? If so then you found your next project. I suspect that this block will darken up quite a bit when finsihing.


















Lloyd Butch Harner's "Mycarta" - This stuff was made by Butch himself. He used to make it to both use on his knives and sell. I've used a lot of this stuff in the past and can tell you it's solid, tough as nails, handle material. The pictures show the blocks raw sanded, they will get a lot darker when worked through the grits.

*$60* - "Starry Night" - That's actually it's name.  Blue jeans with white and yellow t-shirts went into this block. There's enough here to do at least 2 handles.

*$30* - Maroon, Yellow, & Others - I can't tell you what was used for the materials in this block, just the colors I can see.

*$30* - Red 'n Black - A classic Butch offering that was used on many of his projects. Fill in any voids with CA glue and coat with a drying oil. This finishes up dark red - not pinkish at all.


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 4, 2015)

Dave, Ill take the natural redwood block. And Ironwood burl block. Please PM me total with shipping!


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 4, 2015)

Starry night and red&black mycarta for me


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 4, 2015)

That was a close one. You're gonna love that red and black. Post pics whenever you do use it.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Your too fast for me Randy! I was definitely excited about that ironwood burl myself!!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 4, 2015)

Starry night looks amaaaaaaazing! Nice snag !!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2015)

HHH Knives said:


> Dave, Ill take the natural redwood block. And Ironwood burl block. Please PM me total with shipping!





mkriggen said:


> Starry night and red&black mycarta for me




You got it - Thanks guys! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

Starry Night Mycarta
Red n Black Mycarta
Natural Redwood
Ironwood Burl


*SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2015)

Price drop - take *$5 OFF* each remaining block!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Price drop - take *$5 OFF* each remaining block!




Plus another *$5 OFF* = *$10 OFF* each remaining block!


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 30, 2015)

Could you clarify which ones are still available?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Could you clarify which ones are still available?




5 blocks just sold. The only one left is the *Ironwood 2nd - This is a really dark (almost black) block of Ironwood that has a knot right smack in the middle of it. I always pictured this being used for a wa handle with the knot showing on both sides.*


----------

